# Funny as hell. I posted a puke picture in some old thread. Today some driver got $200 for it



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Here is the thread with that picture:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/puke-pix-database-please-contribute.7001/#post-82980

Today i read on reddit a post how a sober guy, who didn't puke, got charged $200 cleaning fee. Here is the reddit thread with that picture:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uber/comments/2z9m62


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Definitely, absolutely report this to Uber exactly as you did here.
> 
> Uber takes our word for it when pax puke in or damage our cars. Fraudsters like this will F it up for those of us who only submit genuine claims to Uber.


He will file a charge back.
I don't want to end that driver's career

Btw, that's not my picture, i got it from google for that thread


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

grUBBER said:


> He will file a charge back.
> I don't want to end that driver's career
> 
> Btw, that's not my picture, i got it from google for that thread


I'm sure he is about to quit and thought of making an easy $200. He is stupid though. He will never get away with something like that.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> He will file a charge back.
> I don't want to end that driver's career
> 
> Btw, that's not my picture, i got it from google for that thread


If you're a reddit commenter, I think you should say that's an old, recycled photo. **** that driver, he's a lying, cheating asshole. Losing customers for bullshit like this hurts us all.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

If they were smart they would say : Write the trip number on a piece of paper and put it on the seat next to the prize. Hell guys would just Photoshop in a new number each time anyway! LOL


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Aaand this is what happens when we don't require a receipt for cleaning fees. What a ******.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> I don't want to end that driver's career


The other driver is a fraudster.
No excuses for ripping off a pax.
And @Walkersm already posted this thread on Reddit.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

It really is a crappy thing to do. It doesn't hurt Uber, it just hurts an innocent passenger who didn't do anything wrong and is being charged a lot. $200 is nothing to sneeze at and not many pax can absorb that cost. I hope they refund the pax and charge the driver.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> Here is the thread with that picture:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/puke-pix-database-please-contribute.7001/#post-82980
> 
> ...


POST #1 /@grUBBER: To utilize a '90s
expression
"Grody man. Grody to the MAXX!"


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Aaand this is what happens when we don't require a receipt for cleaning fees. What a ******.


Yet at the same time, I cleaned my car when I had a puker. It was late at night and I wasn't going to let it sit there. But after already doing the heavy lifting, there was no point to pay for a detail. It just took me several repeated cleanings during the course of a week to finally get the smell out. Several hours of my time.


----------



## ExpAwesome (Mar 15, 2015)

Probably a mistake. I think the Pax would notice if the interior in the picture was different from the car he just exited. 

Maybe the driver had a puker the night before, cleaned it up, and drove OP some time later. 

Then when he went into the Trip history to make a claim, he clicked the wrong trip.

Or uber crossed their wires. They just "sent" me a phone that I didn't order to an address that wasn't mine.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

duggles said:


> Yet at the same time, I cleaned my car when I had a puker. It was late at night and I wasn't going to let it sit there. But after already doing the heavy lifting, there was no point to pay for a detail. It just took me several repeated cleanings during the course of a week to finally get the smell out. Several hours of my time.


It takes a manger signing off on it but we were able to give out a cleaning fee if they cleaned the mess up themselves. One sent in the receipt for the cleaning supplies and that was good enough for me.


----------

